# Miscarriage 2weeks ago - swollen abdomen and back pain?



## bunnylover

I miscarried 2 weeks ago. I have had an awful headache since Saturday, which I cannot get rid of. Today my stomach is very swollen and my back is killing. Do you think a trip to the doctors is in order? Don't know if I am getting paranoid, or being overdramatic.


----------



## susywoosy

Hi there. I would definitely get to the dr and get yourself checked out. I had a natural m/c and once I'd passed the baby, i felt back to normal so to speak (emotionally still a mess). I did have a wee bit of pain and went to the dr. I was worried some tissue or something had been left behind but I was fine. DR said I would have had abdominal pain when she pressed and examined my tummy but i was fine.

Maybe the swelling could indicate that there is some tissue etc left behind and that will need to be dealt with. The pain would indicate something is wrong so def see GP.

Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## bunnylover

susywoosy said:


> Hi there. I would definitely get to the dr and get yourself checked out. I had a natural m/c and once I'd passed the baby, i felt back to normal so to speak (emotionally still a mess). I did have a wee bit of pain and went to the dr. I was worried some tissue or something had been left behind but I was fine. DR said I would have had abdominal pain when she pressed and examined my tummy but i was fine.
> 
> Maybe the swelling could indicate that there is some tissue etc left behind and that will need to be dealt with. The pain would indicate something is wrong so def see GP.
> 
> Hope that helps :hugs:

Thank you. Just needed someone to tell me I'm not being silly. My GP is not a 'people person', so not looking forward to having to go and see him!


----------



## hopes-up-sd

Did you get in to see the doctor? Is everything ok? Wishing you the best...:hugs:


----------



## bunnylover

I am going to phone for an appointment when they open in a couple of hours. Just need to make sure. I am back at work at the mo, so it's difficult to just disappear for appointments as only 1 of my colleagues knows what has happened. Will let you know how I get on later.


----------



## susywoosy

I hope everything goes well at Dr's and that they can help you with the pain and discomfort you are experiencing xxx


----------



## cupcakemomma

Sorry for your loss *hug* I agree with the others, it's always better to just go see the Dr. than to drive yourself crazy with worry (like I do!) I hope you are able to get away from work for an appointment. I pray that everything's okay!


----------



## monkeybear79

I was the same with the terrible headaches and stomach pains. i was told by the doc that the headacher was either a tension headache (prescribed antiinflammatories) or caused by the sudden drop in hormones. For the stomach pains she said to see how it went and go back if it didn't go or got worse. i went back and got some antibiotics, then in turn got a UTI so I went back and am now waiting for a scan to check for retained products. If the pain persists I would say to keep pestering your doc as a uterine infection can be quite nasty i believe. Hope you get sorted xx


----------



## bunnylover

Thanks for replies everyone.
I went to see my own GP, who is not a people person what soever. He just said it's a virus and lots of bugs going around at the moment so basically just to put up with it. No mention of anything else. Just wish my headache would go away, and belly would go down as it should be my baby making belly big, and it is sad.


----------



## monkeybear79

Your doc sounds like an idiot!! I would ask for a second opinion cos if it's an infection making your stomach swollen and your back ache then you need antibiotics. On the other hand, it does take about 6 weeks for the swelling to go down and the back ache is probably due to your body settling back down. It'll take a couple of weeks for the headache to go if it's anything like mine - persevere with the painkillers, definitely take some ibuprofen as it could be tension headaches. Hope you're felling better really soon xx


----------



## misscs

:hugs: I had my ERPC post mmc 6 weeks ago now and my back still hurts! I had headaches for a while but theyr better now. My stomach was swollen for a few weeks but is 'normal' now. I had a few infections post ERPC and think its def worth pushing for if u r worried in any way - always better safe than sorry I think. The 1st doc I saw after my mmc wasnt much use and jst kept saying see how ur in a few days every time I went...then one day he wasnt in and I saw someone else and she was MUCH better. Can u ask to see a different GP? The one I now see use to work on gynae and is so much more understanding. Like u my regular GP is not a people person at all!! I go to see my GP at least once a week at the moment and I worry I seem a hypercondriate but they ask me to come back every time so at least I know its not all in my head!! Good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## hopes-up-sd

Sorry to hear you doctor is such a jerk. Can you switch doctors? Sending calm healing energy your way...


----------



## bunnylover

hopes-up-sd said:


> Sorry to hear you doctor is such a jerk. Can you switch doctors? Sending calm healing energy your way...

I can't switch. When I joined up, I specifically asked not to have him, and was put on his caseload anyway. I don't usually see him, usually ask for a lady doctor. He just pressed my tummy and said virus. No compassion, no asking about anything else. Suppose I just have to put up with it, and if it is an infection, wait for it to get worse before they will do anything.


----------



## monkeybear79

Do you have any walk-in centres nearby, or failing that just go to A&E!! x


----------



## bunnylover

monkeybear79 said:


> Do you have any walk-in centres nearby, or failing that just go to A&E!! x

I would if it got worse. I don't think it is bad enough to warrant going to A&E. Will just continue with paracetamol and hope it goes off soon.x


----------

